# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Ищу садистку

## Одиночество

Интересно на этом форуме есть девушки садистскими наклонностями.О себе могу сказать имею склонность к мазохизму.

----------


## Одиночество

Не хочу много писать спрашивайте отвечу.

----------


## LanaLeah

Конечно, есть. Могу тебя бить 2 раза в неделю тапком. Могу веником. Для хардкора предлагаю сковородку нежности)

----------


## Одиночество

:Smile:  А вы наверное в другом городе живете.

----------


## LanaLeah

> А вы наверное в другом городе живете.


 Не знаю, ты где?

----------


## LonelyName

В чем твой мазохизм заключается (я парень, просто интересно)

----------


## Игорёк

Уже где-то была тема автора, где он желал познакомиться с девушкой для садо-мазо утех. Видимо поиски не увенчались успехом. За-то оригинально )

----------


## LanaLeah

Эхо,  Игоряша) сразу видно неженатого человека) любой женщине нужен мазохист в хозяйстве. Я его буду бить, а он убираться, обои клеить, обед готовить, экологически чистую клубнику мне на даче сажать) и, кстати, если силы моего удара мало, так мне муж поможет, он как вдарит, так вдарит, любой мазохист позавидует. Я еще могу за все за это морально его унижать. Я много всяких слов знаю)

----------


## trypo

есть форумы садо-мазо - там гарантированно в 100 раз проще найти госпожу ,
нежели на суицид форуме .
вы вообще тематику замечате ?

----------


## zmejka

вот здесь  http://pagesofpain.com/forum/viewtop...4303&start=105   темка есть )

----------


## fuсka rolla

Автору устное предупреждение. Тред перемещен.

----------


## Одиночество

:Confused:

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Интересно на этом форуме есть девушки садистскими наклонностями.О себе могу сказать имею склонность к мазохизму.


  Да есть ,это я ! и еще я по городам путешествую иногда )) вот вчера только в Томск приехала.. побывала в 14 городах !!

----------


## Игорёк

вот жеш удача!! автор, радуйся!!)))


 LanaLeah, да муж у тебя просто золото! я не сомневаюсь..

----------


## LanaLeah

> вот жеш удача!! автор, радуйся!!)))
> 
> 
>  LanaLeah, да муж у тебя просто золото! я не сомневаюсь..


 Знаешь, все так говорят) да со мной жить - станешь золотом. И платиной. И вообще, чем угодно)

----------


## Dida

я считаю мужчина просто привык или ему нравится роль подкаблучника. Нравится когда женщина над ним доминирует. Я лично крайности и извращенные формы не люблю. Все должно быть в меру и со вкусом даже доминирование неважно кто над кем.

----------


## Гражданин

Ок. Тогда  и я попробую  :Stick Out Tongue:  Господин ищет рабыню. Обязанность только одна: готовить пищу. С меня проживание в однокомнатной квартире со мной.
Жду кучу отзывов :Cool:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LanaLeah

> Ок. Тогда  и я попробую  Господин ищет рабыню. Обязанность только одна: готовить пищу. С меня проживание в однокомнатной квартире со мной.
> Жду кучу отзывов


 Не дождешься( невыгодно(((
Там мазохист, его надо мучать, а он будет радоваться-это все умеют)
А у тебя готовь, да еще и живи с тобой. В чем смысл-то?

----------


## Dida

> Господин ищет


 Не господин а гражданин ищет свою гражданку.

----------


## Игорёк

> Ок. Тогда  и я попробую  Господин ищет рабыню. Обязанность только одна: готовить пищу. С меня проживание в однокомнатной квартире со мной.
> Жду кучу отзывов


 Господин, блин)) рассмешил ) 
Готовить надоело чтоли?)

----------


## Гражданин

LanaLeah, я ж не серьезно, я в шутку. Всё я понимаю и вообще  уже давн никого не ищу.
Игорек, ага, бывает часто, что готовить и что-либо делать нет желания. Лень и апатия  одолевают.

----------


## Игорёк

Ага, мама приходила, приносила жратву и готовила, убив инстинкт добытчика, бессознательно превратив дитя в овощь. Знакомо.. 
Чувак, наш удел - охота и хозяйство. Убийство менее интелектуальных животных, и взращивание разных культур. Все кто этому не следовал - давно сдохли.

----------


## Гражданин

> Ага, мама приходила, приносила жратву и готовила, убив инстинкт добытчика, бессознательно превратив дитя в овощь. Знакомо.. 
> Чувак, наш удел - охота и хозяйство. Убийство менее интелектуальных животных, и взращивание разных культур. Все кто этому не следовал - давно сдохли.


 Да нет. Не совсем так. Мама тут не при чем. Хотя жить дома на всем готовеньком-такой период был почти у всех. Я раньше больше ел,соответственно готовил. Просто последние пол года,чуть больше часто бывает апатия,не охота готовить. Ем я не за столом,а на диване и табуретке. Да и аппетит хреновый. Две недели не курю,но жора пока не видно и похоже не будет.

----------


## LanaLeah

> Да нет. Не совсем так. Мама тут не при чем. Хотя жить дома на всем готовеньком-такой период был почти у всех. Я раньше больше ел,соответственно готовил. Просто последние пол года,чуть больше часто бывает апатия,не охота готовить. Ем я не за столом,а на диване и табуретке. Да и аппетит хреновый. Две недели не курю,но жора пока не видно и похоже не будет.


 Блииин, какие вы, мужики, все подлые((( я тоже жру на диване и пухну, и пухну((( а вы все худеете... Совести у вас нет... 
Я так хочу булку... Из вендис, например.. Огромную, вредную... А у вас все апатия... А у меня никакой апатии(((

----------


## Гражданин

> Блииин, какие вы, мужики, все подлые((( я тоже жру на диване и пухну, и пухну((( а вы все худеете... Совести у вас нет... 
> Я так хочу булку... Из вендис, например.. Огромную, вредную... А у вас все апатия... А у меня никакой апатии(((


 Я просто один например не люблю кушать. 
Вообще есть один самый действенный способ для техЮ, кто хочет похудеть. Просто меньше жрать и все.

----------


## Dida

не говорите мне про еду. Вы все садисты. Я лежу в больнице. У меня строгая и мне много чего нельзя

----------


## Игорёк

> Я просто один например не люблю кушать. 
> Вообще есть один самый действенный способ для техЮ, кто хочет похудеть. Просто меньше жрать и все.


 Мой способ сплагиатил !)
Вообще да, хотите похудеть - обращайтесь. Диета безотказна, достаточно посмотреть на меня чтоб поверить в это. Для сравнения можно набрать в гугле "пленник Освенцима", в разделе картинки. Я добился таких же результатов )

----------


## Игорёк

> не говорите мне про еду. Вы все садисты. Я лежу в больнице. У меня строгая и мне много чего нельзя


 Для тебя у меня приготовлена особая вибрационно-бессонная диета, также безотказно работающая )

----------


## LanaLeah

> не говорите мне про еду. Вы все садисты. Я лежу в больнице. У меня строгая и мне много чего нельзя


 А мне рожать через 10 дней((( потом 2 года не пожрешь ниче вкусного( наверняка ты быстрее откинешься)))

----------


## LanaLeah

> Я просто один например не люблю кушать. 
> Вообще есть один самый действенный способ для техЮ, кто хочет похудеть. Просто меньше жрать и все.


 Да, но чорд, как???? Если жор напал?
У меня тоже есть способ похудеть- младенец, полгода некогда жрать)

----------


## Игорёк

LanaLeah , я думал ты уже родила.. Тогда желаю чтоб все прошло отлично, здоровья тебе и твоему малышу, не волнуйся.

----------


## LanaLeah

> LanaLeah , я думал ты уже родила.. Тогда желаю чтоб все прошло отлично, здоровья тебе и твоему малышу, не волнуйся.


 Мне каждую ночь снится, что я родила... И все никак))) 
Со всеми разосралась из-за имени, злая как черт. Зато мне бигмак привезли)))) я за это еще заплачу, но съем)

----------


## Игорёк

> Так,а как не жрать если охота?(((( Вот действительно у мужиков почему-то всё наоборот,аппетита нет и не жрут и худеют))) а у женщин он есть и толстеют))


 Кстати да, интересная особенность.. Женщины заедают депру, а мужчины наоборот - забивают. За-то когда настроение хорошее - тянет на пожрать и приготовить вкусно и много)

----------


## Игорёк

> Но ты от этого не потолстеешь же,хоть и нажрёшься вкусно и много. А ты, что готовить умеешь? Вкусно что бы и много?


 Так у меня хорошее настроние бывает крайне редко ))
что умею? - все банальные холостяцкие блюда.. выбирай )

----------


## Гражданин

LanaLeah желаю чтоб роды прошли как можно легче и здоровья тебе и малышу!
На самом деле меньше есть-это как не курить. Есть зависимости посильнее.

----------


## LanaLeah

> LanaLeah желаю чтоб роды прошли как можно легче и здоровья тебе и малышу!
> На самом деле меньше есть-это как не курить. Есть зависимости посильнее.


 Я так тоже думала до беременности) одно радует - это проходит)))

Спасибо за пожелания)

----------


## Одиночество

:Wink:  Тему можно переименовать во флудилку.

----------


## LanaLeah

> Тему можно переименовать во флудилку.


 Ну ты ж не отвечаешь. Тут за тобой очередь уже, а ты пропал

----------


## Dida

значит игорек готовишь для девченок? Ясно все с тобой

----------


## fuсka rolla

Игорек и Dida,выясняйте отношения в личке.

----------


## LanaLeah

> блжад, походу я женщина


 Вот так вот и выясняется правда) 
Не, на самом деле, дядьки тоже часто жрут от стресса... И от радости... И без причины... 
Не знаю, в чем хитрость. Вот спортсмены, они жрут как кони, и ничего им. Но, наверное, тоже не все) быстрый метаболизм, вся фигня... Кто бы мне его насыпал, метаболизма этого(((

----------


## Гражданин

> Вот так вот и выясняется правда) 
> Не, на самом деле, дядьки тоже часто жрут от стресса... И от радости... И без причины... 
> Не знаю, в чем хитрость. Вот спортсмены, они жрут как кони, и ничего им. Но, наверное, тоже не все) быстрый метаболизм, вся фигня... Кто бы мне его насыпал, метаболизма этого(((


 Надо опрос запилить: "Лучше быть худым или полным?"

----------


## Игорёк

> Надо опрос запилить: "Лучше быть худым или полным?"


 перефразирую
Что лучше - быть пленником Освенцима или жирной свиньёй ?) 
Я за пленника, все-таки так попроще жить. и ненастолько отвратительно это выглядит. 


Саша, могу отсыпать немного метаболизма, подставляй.

----------


## LanaLeah

> перефразирую
> Что лучше - быть пленником Освенцима или жирной свиньёй ?) 
> Я за пленника, все-таки так попроще жить. и ненастолько отвратительно это выглядит. 
> 
> 
> Саша, могу отсыпать немного метаболизма, подставляй.


 Я бы подставила, но теряюсь просто - что подставлять???
Я не знаю, я люблю пухляшей) но раньше я любила худых) таких совсем, мальчиков-скелетов. Но теперь вот у меня муж, 130 кг)

----------


## Игорёк

> мальчиков-скелетов


 ааааааа!! гдеже ты была раньше!!!!! )))))

----------


## LanaLeah

> Нифига себе жирный кабан. У него пузо большое от пива?


 Неее, он не пьет пива) 
Он весь большой) 1.93 роста)

----------


## LanaLeah

> ааааааа!! гдеже ты была раньше!!!!! )))))


 Эх, друг мой, раньше я была замужем за скелетом)

----------


## Игорёк

> Эх, друг мой, раньше я была замужем за скелетом)


 .... и потом решила координально изменить свою жизнь, выскочив за пузана )

----------


## LanaLeah

> .... и потом решила координально изменить свою жизнь, выскочив за пузана )


 Да я как-то не по этому принципу выбирала)))

----------


## Игорёк

Ладно, признайся уж что любовь к скелетам была твоей большой юношеской ошибкой )

----------


## LanaLeah

> Ладно, признайся уж что любовь к скелетам была твоей большой юношеской ошибкой )


 Не могу( 
Мне нравится типаж: очень худой, невысокий, обязательно темненький с темными глазами) 
Я тока с такими и встречалась. 
Вто, впрочем, не помешало мне встретить огромного голубогоглазого русоволосого дядьку и нежно его полюбить)))

----------


## Гражданин

> Не могу( 
> Мне нравится типаж: очень худой, невысокий, обязательно темненький с темными глазами) 
> Я тока с такими и встречалась.


 Я)

----------


## LanaLeah

> Я)


 Не исключено))) но живешь-то с человеком, а не с картинкой, поэтому внешность - дело десятое)

----------


## Игорёк

Изменила своим циничным принципам значит. это хорошо.. Я тоже сейчас на стадии переоценки. 

Гражданин, подумал про тебя когда читал ее сообщение )))

----------


## LanaLeah

> Изменила своим циничным принципам значит. это хорошо.. Я тоже сейчас на стадии переоценки. 
> 
> Гражданин, подумал про тебя когда читал ее сообщение )))


 Какая чушь! В чем это были мои циничные принципы??? В том, что я всю жизнь встречалась с темноволосыми, а потом вышла замуж за светленького? Очешуенно циничный принцип) 
А жизненные ценности я переосмысливаю каждый день, потому что я родитель)
И, к сожалению, или к счастью, вот уже 3 года любой мужчина в принципе оценивается не с позиций внешности, общих интересов, симпатии и т.п., а в первую очередь, с позиции его отцовских качеств(( 
Хоть это очень мешает в общении вообще

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Я)


 Бери ее! )

----------


## Игорёк

> а в первую очередь, с позиции его отцовских качеств(( 
> Хоть это очень мешает в общении вообще


 Чем это мешает ? так-то все правильно. Или у тебя ностальгия по юношеской распутной жизни ?)

----------


## Dida

почистила дабы грозный батько фака меня не замочил )))))))))

----------


## Гражданин

> Бери ее! )


  Нет) Госпожу с чужимы детьми, не от меня брать не стал бы. Только если бы у меня тоже был ребенок / были дети от другого брака. И и с позиции отцовских качеств (а именно с главного-умение прокормить, обеспечить) я пока нуль))



> фака ролла так нечестно вы тут отношения в четвером с  игорьком ланалеах и гражданином выясняете а мне что нельзя!? нАдула губки и ушла.....


 Специально перед "чужими детьми" поставил госпожу, что только подчеркивает мое соблюдение темы топика))
Просто у тебя выяснение отношений  посерьезнее, в том плане, что для тебя / для вас это более-менее важное значение имеет в жизни, это обсуждать действительно лучше приватно. И кстати, у тебя есть своя тема же.

----------


## Игорёк

Да приватно все уже обсудилось не на раз.. Hardcore home video ждите ближе к новому году, друзья )

----------


## LanaLeah

> Чем это мешает ? так-то все правильно. Или у тебя ностальгия по юношеской распутной жизни ?)


 Просто глупо оценивать каждого встречного мужика с позиции какой он папа.  Неприминительно вообще к романтическим отношениям) просто: вот Вовка, он с сыном в футбол играет, значит, человек хороший) а вот Петьке чхать - вот он гад-то, хотя объективней мне с петькой есть о чем говорить, а с вовкой нет. Вот в  чем беда(

Хардкор? *старательно озираясь* где хардкор? Покажите!!! Почему тока к НГ?

----------


## LanaLeah

> фака ролла так нечестно вы тут отношения в четвером с  игорьком ланалеах и гражданином выясняете а мне что нельзя!? нАдула губки и ушла.....


 Надуешься и бах! Лопнешь-не соберем. А хардкор с твоим участием?)))))

----------


## LanaLeah

> Нет) Госпожу с чужимы детьми, не от меня брать не стал бы. Только если бы у меня тоже был ребенок / были дети от другого брака. И и с позиции отцовских качеств (а именно с главного-умение прокормить, обеспечить) я пока нуль))


 Ты бесчестен! Чужие дети ему, видишь ли, не нужны... Выпорю тебя, будут нужны. Неси давай из чулана мою метелку радости!

----------


## Игорёк

вообще отцовство это не только игра в футбол. Врятли человек который не умеет разговаривать может быть хорошим отцом. 
к НГ потому что обстоятельства. Рабочие режимы не позволяют.

----------


## LanaLeah

> вообще отцовство это не только игра в футбол. Врятли человек который не умеет разговаривать может быть хорошим отцом. 
> к НГ потому что обстоятельства. Рабочие режимы не позволяют.


 Ну это условный пример, не цепляйся к футболу) я имела в виду, что хоть с Петей у меня больше общего, но все равно мне сейчас приятней будет Вова. Гормоны, прогестерон..... 

Мммм, будет встреча...?))) Приват, интим?)

----------


## Гражданин

> Ты бесчестен! Чужие дети ему, видишь ли, не нужны... Выпорю тебя, будут нужны. Неси давай из чулана мою метелку радости!


 "Конечно не нужны. Какая-нибудь женщина нагулялась-насношалась с альфачом, залетела, он её естественно бросил. И теперь ей нужен ко-ко-ко хороший отец её личинкам, который будет её и её отпрысков обеспечивать. Но при этом она будет сношаться на стороне с любовником, который ей будет интересен как мужчина и член у него будет побольше, да потверже".
Год на сомаличе, во мне проснулась сущность от битарда :Big Grin:  Но в нашей жизни, к сожалению, есть доля правды в этом.

----------


## LanaLeah

> "Конечно не нужны. Какая-нибудь женщина нагулялась-насношалась с альфачом, залетела, он её естественно бросил. И теперь ей нужен ко-ко-ко хороший отец её личинкам, который будет её и её отпрысков обеспечивать. Но при этом она будет сношаться на стороне с любовником, который ей будет интересен как мужчина и член у него будет побольше, да потверже".
> Год на сомаличе, во мне проснулась сущность от битарда Но в нашей жизни, к сожалению, есть доля правды в этом.


 Фу, какой ты неприятный. Дети совсем не личинки. И не у всех любовники. Но в любом случае,  буээээ на твое высказывание...(((((

----------


## Dida

спектакль окончен...гаснет свет и многоточие ....))))))))))))

----------


## Одиночество

:Confused:  В обще-то вы не правы.

----------


## Одиночество

Во первых мазохизм и бытовое рабство это разные вещи.

----------


## Одиночество

По поводу предложения девушек одна хочет чтобы я как бы стал ее бытовым рабом,вторая девушка просто очень одинока,и на душе у нее что-то. :Confused:

----------


## Игорёк

Гаражным рабом не желаешь стать ? а то очень много дел накопилось, не успеваю.. )

----------


## Одиночество

:Smile:  Помогбы но далеко живешь.Правда в машинах не разбираюсь.

----------


## LanaLeah

Ну почему бытовым? Я-то буду тебя истязать вполне физически, гвозди тебе в уши забивать, утюг на тебя ставить, что там еще? Паяльник вот... А ты за это убираться)

----------


## Одиночество

:Confused:  А это уже перебор.

----------


## LanaLeah

> А это уже перебор.


 Какой ты капризный, на тебя не угодишь!

----------


## Dida

про утюг...вспомнились времена рэкита...;p

----------


## LanaLeah

> про утюг...вспомнились времена рэкита...;p


 Что, была жертвой?

----------


## LanaLeah

> Ужас... Такие люди уже потенциально опасны. Раз у них есть удовольствие от боли.


 Нееее, опасна - я с граблями. 
А он чего? Сидит себе тихонько, пнешь - и тебе радость, и человеку приятно)

----------


## Игорёк

> про утюг...вспомнились времена рэкита...;p


 мне больше вариант с паяльником понравился.

----------


## Dida

> Чикатило тоже когда-то спокойненько сидел, а что получилось!
> 
> Вообще, я люблю почитать книги по психиатрии.. И первый признак на который следует обратить внимание, это получение удовольствия от боли и причинения боли.


  И на что там следует обратить внимание????

----------


## Dida

> Что, была жертвой?


 дааа...в лихих девяностых бизнесом занималась а они все утюгом и паяльником прожгли ;((((((

----------


## LanaLeah

> Чикатило тоже когда-то спокойненько сидел, а что получилось!
> 
> Вообще, я люблю почитать книги по психиатрии.. И первый признак на который следует обратить внимание, это получение удовольствия от боли и причинения боли.


 А у меня была СМ в универе) и экспертиза) так что ты официально чушь несешь) 
Кстати, ты знаешь как в толпе заметить некрофила?)

----------


## LanaLeah

> дааа...в лихих девяностых бизнесом занималась а они все утюгом и паяльником прожгли ;((((((


 Рояли воровала?

----------


## LanaLeah

> Вот давай не будем... Все маньяки получали возбуждение и удовольствие от садизма.
> 
> Незнаю, а как?


 Вот иди и читай) а когда узнаешь как, я с тобой соглашусь про маньяков) между прочим, некоторые из них испытывали глубокое чувство эмпатии... Сопереживали жертвам, так что не все так просто, что ты прочитал 2 популистские очевидные для всех книжонки, а теперь в маньяках дока)))

----------


## LanaLeah

> Ну не будем спорить, вести полемику... Мне уже давно данная тема не интересна. Лучше думать о хорошем, чем о каких-то психопатах. А прочитал я не только научно-популярную литературу.


 Тогда бы ты и не начинал спорить)

----------


## LanaLeah

> Не воровала, а брала дань спиртом. Роял был популярен в те суровые годы..


 А кстати, у меня бабушка в 90-е самогон гнала. Так что, если что я не пропаду, рецепт, знакомый с детства)

----------


## аутоагрессия

Я садо-мазахистка.Люблю парней бить)




> По поводу предложения девушек одна хочет чтобы я как бы стал ее бытовым рабом,вторая девушка просто очень одинока,и на душе у нее что-то.


 а я хочу стать рабою.Даже стала,но не на бытовом уровне,а всего лишь в интдрнете.Но я все же люблю бить парней,просто как жерт без врякой любви и обязательств.Даже есть такой человек,но мне мало,так как я редко его вижу и слабо бью,так как он не мазахист

----------


## lisenok

> Так,а как не жрать если охота?(((( Вот действительно у мужиков почему-то всё наоборот,аппетита нет и не жрут и худеют))) а у женщин он есть и толстеют))


 Неправда. Я вот девушка, а ем очень мало, да и аппетита часто нет, когда депрессия (и не только). Так что никогда даже полненькой не буду. Я умею только худеть, а поправиться хотя бы на 2 кг для меня о-о-очень сложно!
 Игорёк. 


> Кстати да, интересная особенность.. Женщины заедают депру, а мужчины наоборот - забивают. За-то когда настроение хорошее - тянет на пожрать и приготовить вкусно и много)


 Я, наверное исключение. Когда мне очень плохо я могу съесть пироженое  или одну шоколадку, но тогда я больше ничего не ем.Если же у меня сильная депрессия, то сладкое уже настроение не поднимает и я вообще почти не ем.

----------


## LanaLeah

> Неправда. Я вот девушка, а ем очень мало, да и аппетита часто нет, когда депрессия (и не только). Так что никогда даже полненькой не буду. Я умею только худеть, а поправиться хотя бы на 2 кг для меня о-о-очень сложно!
>  Игорёк. 
> Я, наверное исключение. Когда мне очень плохо я могу съесть пироженое  или одну шоколадку, но тогда я больше ничего не ем.Если же у меня сильная депрессия, то сладкое уже настроение не поднимает и я вообще почти не ем.


 Ну теперь, когда мы знаем об особенностях твоего питания, можно спать спокойно) 
Нарекаю тебя исключением из всех правил и великим уникумом) ура!

----------


## lisenok

> Ну теперь, когда мы знаем об особенностях твоего питания, можно спать спокойно) 
> Нарекаю тебя исключением из всех правил и великим уникумом) ура!


 Спасибо :Smile:  Правила для того и существуют, чтобы их нарушать :Smile:  или,чтобы были исключения из правил :Smile:

----------


## аутоагрессия

> Спасибо Правила для того и существуют, чтобы их нарушать или,чтобы были исключения из правил


 у меня та же проблема,я не могу набрать больше 46 кг. Хотя ем как все.Глисты?)) :Big Grin:

----------


## LonelyName

> Не могу( 
> Мне нравится типаж: очень худой, невысокий, обязательно темненький с темными глазами) 
> Я тока с такими и встречалась. 
> Вто, впрочем, не помешало мне встретить огромного голубогоглазого русоволосого дядьку и нежно его полюбить)))


 оо я еще кому то понравиться могу оказывается...

----------


## lisenok

> у меня та же проблема,я не могу набрать больше 46 кг. Хотя ем как все.Глисты?))


 А может много бегаешь? :Smile:  + ускоренный обмен веществ?

----------


## LanaLeah

> оо я еще кому то понравиться могу оказывается...


 Не исключено) 
Вообще, заметила, здесь куча народу комплексуют именно из-за маленького веса, я имею в виду, мужеского пола, разумеется. Но мне это прям неясно в корне...? Блин, кругом-то оглянитесь! Мода же на дистрофиков))) 
Во всех фильмах, сериалах, я смотрю, прям тенденция, герой - замученный жизнью и нарзаном длинный (или не длинный) и очень ОЧЕНЬ худой)))
Весь мир малолеток (и не только) сохнет по этому вампиру, не могу сказать имя, но все, наверное, знают) он же, извините, дрищ дрищом) ( прям мой тип фигуры) мне кажется, изможденно-худые мальчики - это нынче так модно)

----------


## аутоагрессия

> А может много бегаешь? + ускоренный обмен веществ?


  да,бегаю я много,по 6км каждый день.

----------


## zmejka

> да,бегаю я много,по 6км каждый день.


 а я вот не могу заставить себя бегать... и лишнего веса куча ((( ну, то есть - при росте 165 см. примерно вес где то 75 кг наверно... не могу заставить себя больше двигаться, плюс до недавнего времени был ужасный депрессивный жор (((  это еще действие азалептина было такое, считаю... (в смысле очень повышенного апетита )  правда - весной бегала как то по утрам... трусцой, 20 - 30 минут. потом поплохело мне почему то (уж не знаю, от бега или нет)ну и бросила. надо бы снова начать. такие дела. 
кстати - мне тоже парни нравятся худые и женственные )))

----------


## LonelyName

> Не исключено) 
> Вообще, заметила, здесь куча народу комплексуют именно из-за маленького веса, я имею в виду, мужеского пола, разумеется. Но мне это прям неясно в корне...? Блин, кругом-то оглянитесь! Мода же на дистрофиков))) 
> Во всех фильмах, сериалах, я смотрю, прям тенденция, герой - замученный жизнью и нарзаном длинный (или не длинный) и очень ОЧЕНЬ худой)))
> Весь мир малолеток (и не только) сохнет по этому вампиру, не могу сказать имя, но все, наверное, знают) он же, извините, дрищ дрищом) ( прям мой тип фигуры) мне кажется, изможденно-худые мальчики - это нынче так модно)


 я не против быть длинным и худым,а вот мелкий и худой это вообще...

----------


## LanaLeah

> я не против быть длинным и худым,а вот мелкий и худой это вообще...


 Ну это ты так считаешь)
Есть люди, которым нравится миниатюра)

----------


## lisenok

> да,бегаю я много,по 6км каждый день.


 Это хорошо. Полезно для здоровья. :Smile: 
А я спортом не занимаюсь и все равно худая, очень худая

----------


## June

> Это хорошо. Полезно для здоровья.
> А я спортом не занимаюсь и все равно худая, очень худая


 Когда я жрал Мелипрамин (антидепрессант) - я толстеть начал, хотя раньше никогда не толстел.

----------


## lisenok

> Когда я жрал Мелипрамин (антидепрессант) - я толстеть начал, хотя раньше никогда не толстел.


 Это скорее всего побочное действие этого лекарства. Скажи, а оно тебе помогало? Мне врачи говорят надо пить антидепрессанты, а я не хочу.

----------


## June

> Это скорее всего побочное действие этого лекарства. Скажи, а оно тебе помогало?


 Точно не скажу, если и помогало, то очень слабо. Возможно не помогало совсем. А вот побочки были очень заметные, особенно после отмены.



> Мне врачи говорят надо пить антидепрессанты, а я не хочу.


 Это все индивидуально, попробуй, может тебе помогут. Мне не помогают, я разные пробовал. Антидепрессанты увеличивают количество некоторых гормонов - серотонина, норадреналина и др. Но проблема не всегда только в их недостатке. Сознание продолжает генерить боль и серотонином ее не задавишь.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

у меня подруга принимала а/д. говорила, что ходишь как овощ и ничё не чувствуешь. т.е. от эмоциональных болей он её избавил. и да, всё индивидуально.

----------


## Игорёк

ад это глупости. кроме привычки быть овощем ничего не дадут. Надо решать проблемы или сдохнуть, чем так жить. Вообще любая химия сама по себе омерзительна.

----------


## lisenok

> ад это глупости. кроме привычки быть овощем ничего не дадут. Надо решать проблемы или сдохнуть, чем так жить. Вообще любая химия сама по себе омерзительна.


 Когда меня выписали из больницы после неудавшейся попытки, то расписали лечение дома. Когда дома я продолжила пить назначенные мне лекарства, то у меня начал сильно болеть желудок и я решила вообще ничего не принимать. Сейчас у меня самочувствие стало намного лучше, поэтому очень не хочется принимать всякую химию, особенно, если есть сомнения в её помощи.

----------


## June

> а я вот не могу заставить себя бегать... и лишнего веса куча ((( ну, то есть - при росте 165 см. примерно вес где то 75 кг наверно... не могу заставить себя больше двигаться, плюс до недавнего времени был ужасный депрессивный жор (((  это еще действие азалептина было такое, считаю... (в смысле очень повышенного апетита )  правда - весной бегала как то по утрам... трусцой, 20 - 30 минут. потом поплохело мне почему то (уж не знаю, от бега или нет)ну и бросила. надо бы снова начать. такие дела. 
> кстати - мне тоже парни нравятся худые и женственные )))


 Во время депрессии трудно себя заставить заниматься хоть чем-нибудь, нет никаких мотиваторов. Но я бегаю. Просто потому, что после бега мне легче. Голова лучше работает, а на работе очень нужна свежая голова. Внутренние органы лучше работают, я избавился от застоя желчи в своем перетянутом желчном пузыре. Тело чувствует себя более комфортно. Получается я обмениваю небольшой утренний дискомфорт на уменьшение дискомфорта в течении дня.

Если ты не чувствуешь никакого улучшения, заставить себя бегать будет очень трудно. Может быть тебе нужно попробовать другие виды спорта или что-нибудь изменить в беге, например подобрать более подходящую одежду?

----------

